# برنامج timesever لكل معماري هدية



## eng_afify (14 ديسمبر 2007)

:63: برنامج timesever و ليس كتاب timesever بالرغم من انه يحتوي علي كل ما تحتمية مجموعة أجزاء timesever من معلومات معمارية و لكنه يتميز بسهولة



​
البرنامج مقسم الي 12 جزء يجب تنزيلها جميعا قبل فك الضغط 
مساحته الاجمالية 554 ميجا
الجزء الاول http://www.4shared.com/file/32061049/62a67bda/timesaverpart01.html
الجزء الثاني http://www.4shared.com/file/32054816/f1034954/timesaverpart02.html
الجزء الثالث http://www.4shared.com/file/32042027/bb310dd5/timesaverpart03.html
الجزء الرابع http://www.4shared.com/file/31994002/32714be0/timesaverpart04.html
الجزء الخامس http://www.4shared.com/file/31968481/ac2e10e7/timesaverpart05.html
الجزء السادس http://www.4shared.com/file/31980107/f1db6bbf/timesaverpart06.html
الجزء السابع http://www.4shared.com/file/31888966/d07d565d/timesaverpart07.html
الجزء الثامن http://www.4shared.com/file/31883512/464a7ae6/timesaverpart08.html
الجزء التاسع http://www.4shared.com/file/31870995/8908a416/timesaverpart09.html
الجزء العاشر http://www.4shared.com/file/31426588/7df10059/timesaverpart10.html
الجزء الحادي عشر http://www.4shared.com/file/31341201/c629d9d1/timesaverpart11.html
الجزء الثاني عشر http://www.4shared.com/file/30958840/9f51e77d/timesaverpart12.html


----------



## eng_afify (14 ديسمبر 2007)

أرجو تثبيت الموضوع لاهمية البرنامج


----------



## eng_afify (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اين المعمارين ؟


----------



## eng_afify (15 ديسمبر 2007)

أين الردود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عاشق التخطيط (15 ديسمبر 2007)

نحن هنا نحن هنا المخططون 
مشككوووووووووووووووووووور يا مهندس :14: 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## archdima (15 ديسمبر 2007)

this is not time saver, these files are for architectural graphic standarads, i tried to download it, but nothing was done.


----------



## eng_afify (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخت ديما لقد راجعت الي موقع التحميل و وجدته يعمل و قد قام اكثر من خمسة مشتركين ببداء تنزيله حتي الان ارجوا أن تحاولي مره اخري 

أما بخصوص أسم الكتاب فأنا أقصد أنه مثل time saver لانه معروف بين جميع المهندسين و قد قمت برفعه ليستفيد الجميع


----------



## أروى (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير
على البرنامج الخطييييييييييييييييييييييير
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تامر 2007 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا يا باش مهندس عفيفي وأسأل الله أن ينفعنا وإياكم بهذا العلم

معذرة: هل تستطيع تحميل Time saver for Landscape Architecture (أرجو الرد)

جزاك الله خيرا
أخوك: تامر


----------



## babaldaheb (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي،لكن هل من الممكن أن توضح لي ما فائدة هذا البرنامج؟


----------



## nasr_art (16 ديسمبر 2007)

برجاء رفع الجزء 12 مرة اخرى لانه غير موجود فى موقع التحميل 
باقصى سرعة من فضلك


----------



## eng_afify (16 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ ناصر لقد تم اعادة رفع الجزء رقم 12 علي نفس الرابط
اتمني الاستفاده للجميع و شكرا علي الردود 

اما بالنسة لفائدة البرنامج فهو عبارة عن كنز معلومات معمارية و تفاصيل معمارية و انشائية و كهربية و صحية و امن و سلامه و توضح التفاصيل بالرسومات و التي يمكن تصديرها كصوره و اعادة رسمها و البعض منها يتصدر أتوكاد مباشرة .


----------



## nasr_art (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خر


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل جداً وجزاك اللهالف خير وعيد مبارك مقدمأً


----------



## designer mido (17 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا البرنامج كان عندي مسبقا و انا استفدت منه كتير و هو فعلا لا يقل في معلوماته عن الtime saver ....شكرا يا باشمهندس عفيفي


----------



## بريهان (18 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_afify (19 ديسمبر 2007)

أرجو تثبيت الموضوع حتي تعم الفائده


----------



## تامر 2007 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تقبل الله منا ومنكم وكل عام أنتم بخير
أرجو الرد ياإخواني : هل أحد يستطيع رفع برنامج Time Saver For Landscape Architecture

أرجو الرد أو إرشادي على كيفية الحصول عليه
جزاكم الله خيرا 
أخوكم تامر


----------



## eng_afify (22 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ تامر أسف فليس لدي ما تبحث عنه


----------



## eng_afify (25 ديسمبر 2007)

بالرغم من قيام اكثر من خمسة و عشرين عضو بتنزيل البرنامج لم أجد أي من الردود فهل هذا يعني قيام شخص اخر بتقل الموضوع الي موقع أخر 

أرجو الاجابه من الاخوه المشرفين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير اخ عفيفي

فعلا البحث عن الابعاد القياسية باستخدام الكمبيوتر اسهل بكثير من الكتب الضخمة طبعا

سلام


----------



## eng_afify (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا أخت هنادي و أتمني ان تستفيدي من البرنامج


----------



## perooo (27 ديسمبر 2007)

thanx alot for this program ...i was searching for architectural details..i guess this program is enough ....right ?? i hope u have the time saver book on the comp .. plz if u do share it with us ......thanx again eng / Afify


----------



## haya.arch (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك, البرنامج جيد فعلا ومهم ولكن لا يمكن عمل copy للكتابة فيه وهذا شيء مؤسف، فلو وجد معه ملف pdf يكون افضل


----------



## eng_afify (29 ديسمبر 2007)

يمكن عمل Export للكتابة كملف Tex و الرسومات كملف Dwg أو Jpg حسب المحفوظ في ذاكرة البرنامج


----------



## eng_afify (29 ديسمبر 2007)

أرجو مت الاخوه المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع حتي تعم الفائده


----------



## المهندس ايوب (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. شكرا جزيلا .. تحياتي


----------



## eng_afify (1 يناير 2008)

أرجو مت الاخوه المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع حتي تعم الفائده


----------



## خليجية (2 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

تسلم يا اخي على هذا البرنامج الرائع :63:


----------



## خليجية (2 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

تسلم يا اخي على هذا البرنامج الرائع :63:


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 يناير 2008)

برنامج مفيد ورائع

جزاك الله كل خير م عفيفي


----------



## eng_afify (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخت خليجية و أخ نهر النيل


----------



## sasy0o0o (3 يناير 2008)

جارى التجميل للجزءؤ الاول
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة رهام (6 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك 

اتمنى يثبت الموضوع لان الجميع يحتاجة 

انا راح احمله انشاء الله يشتغل بسرعه 

شكرا مره ثانية


----------



## مهم (6 يناير 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج ويعطيكى العافية


----------



## مهم (6 يناير 2008)

معليش يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## sasy0o0o (7 يناير 2008)

حسيت انى كل ماحمل جزء لازم اشكرك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_afify (9 يناير 2008)

مشكور جميع الاخوه


----------



## nancy magdy (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
برنامج رائع بشمهندس عفيفي ..جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
في هجيه مقبوله من أخ كريم
جاري التحميل


----------



## eng_afify (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا الاخت نانسي


----------



## eng_afify (17 يناير 2008)

أرجو تثبيت الموضوع حتي تعم الفائده


----------



## eng_afify (22 يناير 2008)

أين المهندسين


----------



## eng_afify (24 يناير 2008)

لقد تم تنزيل البرنامج أكثر من 80 مره و لأم أري الردود !
هل هذا يعني عدم جودة البرنامج أم انه غير مفيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمارة و حضارة (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج المميز وانشاء الله لن اواجه مشاكل في التحميل ولا في الاستعمال 
تقبل مروري


----------



## فيتروفيوس (24 يناير 2008)

هذا البرنامج هو النسخة الرقمية من كتاب Architectural graphic standards 
و هو يخلص الكود الأمريكي في التصميم المعماري و المصادق عليه من AIA او ما يعرف بمؤسسة المعماريين الامريكيين و هي من ارقى المجامع المعمارية عالميا ً و هو برنامج مفيد جداً لكن عيبه الوحيد و الذي يجعله في بعض الأحيان غير مفيد انه يعتمد نظام القياس بالقدم و الانش و ليس النظام العالمي المتري .


----------



## eng_afify (27 يناير 2008)

مشكور جميع الاخوه


----------



## eng_afify (27 يناير 2008)

مشكور جميع الاخوه علي المرور


----------



## eng_afify (29 يناير 2008)

أرجو تثبيت الموضوع لاهمية البرنامج


----------



## ISAMELDIN (29 يناير 2008)

الأخ عفيفي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد أن تم تحميل أحد عشر جزء واجهتنا نفس
مشكلة الأخ ناصر فلم نجد الجزء الثاني عشر
فأرجو التكرم باعادة تحميله مع الشكر والتقدير سلقا


The file link that you requested is not valid.
Please contact link publisher


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (31 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

اختي وقت ما رديت كنت ما كملت تحميل كل الاجزاء واجلتها لوقت الاجازة 
والان وقت الاجازة تذكرت البر نامج لكن واجهتني مشكلة الاخوة ايضا.. الجزء12 لا يمكن تحميله لانه غير موجود اصلا!!

يا ريت لو امكن تنزليه للموقع مرة ثانية..


----------



## sasy0o0o (1 فبراير 2008)

الجزء12 فعلا مش موجود
انا كان بقالى 11و12
وفعلا ملقتش 12


----------



## eng_afify (1 فبراير 2008)

الي جميع الاخوه تم حل مشكلة الجزء رقم 12
و هو موجود


----------



## sasy0o0o (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لكنى ساعود غدا لتحميله نظرا لمشكلة النت فى مصر التى اصابنى غبارها ايضا


----------



## غساسني (2 فبراير 2008)

الملف رائع جدا مشكككككككككك-ك-ك-ك-ك---ور


----------



## ISAMELDIN (3 فبراير 2008)

a lot of thanx and regards e. afify


----------



## عروس البحر (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_afify (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جميع الاخوه


----------



## eng_afify (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جميع الاخوه علي المرور


----------



## مهندس مسلم معماري (6 فبراير 2008)

نعم انه مفيد جدا فى التصميم المعمارى


----------



## ahmad_2000 (26 فبراير 2008)

جميل جداً وجزاك الله الف خير وبرجاء رفع الجزء 8 مرة اخرى لانه غير موجود فى موقع التحميل


----------



## eng_afify (6 مارس 2008)

مشكورين جميع الاخوه


----------



## ISAMELDIN (8 مارس 2008)

الأخ عفيفي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد وجدت أثناء تصفحي نسخة أحدث 3من الكتاب 
و أحببت أهدي اليك الروابط كرد لجميلك
كود:

http://rapidshare.com/files/38714072/agsver3.part1.rar
(100431 KB)
http://rapidshare.com/files/38722836/agsver3.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/38727861/agsver3.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/38733039/agsver3.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/38738140/agsver3.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/38743263/agsver3.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/38746952/agsver3.part7.rar
password : gfxgfx.org


----------



## سلام الخزاعي (8 مارس 2008)

انا لم اجربه الان لكنني اقدم لك عرفاني الجميل على ما اديت .


----------



## ميدوماكس (10 مارس 2008)

برافو عليك 000 جبتو ازاي ده 000 متشكرين جدا


----------



## م حسناء (10 مارس 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## هشام الغمراوى (17 أبريل 2008)

thank you ,,,,,,


----------



## eng_afify (25 أبريل 2008)

مشكور الاخ اسماعيل علي هديتك


----------



## المعماري اسامه (26 أبريل 2008)

موجوده الردود اخ عفيفي امشكله انه كبير جدا وصعب تنزيله علي الجهاز لكن سوف اتصفح ما امكن منه مشكور


----------



## مايزنر (28 أبريل 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي المهندس عفيفي، أعطاك الله العافية وبارك فيك..


----------



## منذر الشويكي (30 أبريل 2008)

لقد

حملت البنامج وهو غير متوافق مع 
Windows Xp
فما العمل 

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## bebo_81eg (30 أبريل 2008)

البرنامج ده عندي من زمان هو مفيش تحديث له update وشكرا


----------



## مصعب عمران (28 مايو 2008)

برنامج ممتاز


----------



## ADD (28 مايو 2008)

جاري التحميل شكرا للجميع على مجهودكم المتواصل


----------



## h2000hs (29 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا هندستنا - جاري التحميل - معماري مفكر


----------



## first-arch (29 مايو 2008)

مشككوووووووووووووووووووور يا مهندس 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_afify (11 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جميع الاخوه علي الردود الجميله


----------



## eng_afify (21 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجو تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائده


----------

